# Is she gonna crash?



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper took predisone off and on for as long as 1 - 4 weeks on. He always seemed fine as long as we tapered the dose when stopping.
I'd just start them up again when needed for his arthritis and ultimately just kept him on 15(?)mgs a day since nothing else seemed to give him the same relief.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Be prepared for some stinky poo


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

She must be weaned off of it, smaller doses at a time. You cannot just stopped administering it to her. Your vet should have instructed you how this is to be done. There should be no drastic changes at all if you do this, although if she's been experiencing increased thirst or appetite, and more frequent urination, that will subside.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

She is being weaned off:
"_first 7 days a full dose, now 1/2 a dose and next week 1/2 dose every other day_".

I hope Angelina continues to improve and feel good.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks all (glad you pointed that out Coppers-Mom, sometimes messages are scanned without really being read..). she is being weaned off but my vanpool guy told me horror stories of his wife being on it for 2 years and what it did to her.

Angelina is really acting up...the 2 year old is acting like the mature dog and Angelina is acting like a spoiled pup! It is because she is feeling oh so darn good and now I understand! But I have to keep her from jumping and leaping and sliding because I know she is going to hurt in the end! 

I hope she makes it to age 15 at least like Hotel4Dogs dog is....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angelina*

glad Angelina is doing better.
Did you ask the vet? I agree, the vet might say to taper off the prednisone.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

yes, she is being weaned off.... "_first 7 days a full dose, now 1/2 a dose and next week 1/2 dose every other day_".

If she has any after effects I guess I'll know when I see them.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Copper felt so good after some type of steroid shot(azymi???) that I called back a week later to see if he could have some more. Vet said no.

He always felt great when taking prednisone and I think he stayed off for 2 - 3 months the first time. As time passed and his arthritis got worse he started taking them more often. As long as other treatments (acupuncture/laser therapy/NSAIDS) gave him a good quality of life we used just those treatments.


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

I LOVE Coppers smile! Angelina just turned 11 so I hope she can stay off routine meds as long as possible. We are working on losing a bit of weight to help her out....she went from 83 lbs down to 79...76 is a good weight for her. thanks again! K


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Our Golda was off and on again with Prednisone for several issues that he had. He never had any issues when we slowly weaned him off. I can't remember why we had to put him on it for a few months when he was around 15, but again he had no side effects when we weaned him off it. I sure hope you have many more years with beautiful Angelina. I just love that girl's name. It really suits her!!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Sorry for not seeing that she is being weaned off the pred. I was on my phone and do tend to scan posts because it is hard to see. Hope she does well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I've also had to take prednisone for a week or two at a time. I'm highly allergic to yellow jackets and after getting in a nest of them a few years ago I took pred for two weeks (including the wean down period) with no problems when stopping.

I think your friend's answer was based on a much longer period of taking them. Fingers crossed for Angelina.
Yep - Copper had the nicest smile and enjoyed everything! I miss that old boy.


----------

